# Welcome Back.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure it doesn't look like the old place. It will take a week or so to get our designer to produce the design we are all looking for. This forum is in private hands and not subject to having "the plug pulled". Also we can relax a bit more. There will be some rules, but for now we know you'll behave yourselves.

The Utah Wildlife Network Staff welcomes you!

Post replies to this thread here.

http://utahwildlife.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5


----------

